# Is this normal?! Help.



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm a first time mouse owner and have four does in a 10 gallon tank. My problum is with two of them, Lucky and Pepper.

I never noticed this before but they are acting possibly oddly? (They are both does, i'm pretty sure. The pet stores and me both think they are. And i'm pretty sure they are littermates too.) Pepper jumped onto Lucky and was pushing her head toward the ground. She did this two seperate times until Lucky got away/moved away. Then the third time Lucky (or Pepper but i think Lucky) started squeaking and i'm pretty sure Pepper had her teeth in Luckys scruff/head/neck? But i did not see any blood or cuts. Lucky only got away because she dove into a tube. Then she hid behind the wheel.

Is this normal behavior? ARe they playing? Is one a male and they are mateing? (Please no.....) Or are they fighting? Any help really wanted.

**I won't be able to get on for probably the next 8 hours. REally sorry. I hope this is not urgently needing to be delt with.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

In my opinion, unless blood is drawn, there is nothing to worry about. If you haven't had them long, just introduced them or introduced more into the colony, they are probably sorting out the heirachy again. If you can, you could post behind pictures and we can double check their gender for you. 
Personally I'd say its just a dominance thing.


----------



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

okay thanks. i see no blood, and now lucky is doing it to another mouse too, but no squeaking. these mice have been together for about 6 days so it prob. is dominence. Thanks again


----------



## princess (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd go with dominance too! I've got girlies who are just grumpy and like to squabble with the other girls... I've even had girls who have fought other girls like you'd expect two strange boys to, that was rather shocking! But as above, as long as they're not actually damaging eachother/drawing blood, they'll get over it and be fine


----------

